# MURREY PEDAL CAR?



## glass man (Apr 14, 2010)

MY COUSIN LIVED IN A HOUSE WITH A GARAGE. IN THE GARAGE WAS A BLUE PEDAL CAR,LOOKS MID 50S"[LIKE A 1955-56 FORD] I TOLD HIM WHEN HE MOVED HE SHOULD ASK IF HE COULD HAVE THE CAR,CAUSE I KNEW IT WAS WORTH SOMETHING AND IT WAS COOL! HE GOT IT.

 THIS PROBABLY BELONGED TO ONE OF THE TWO BROTHERS THAT HAD LIVED THERE YEARS BEFORE. THE GARAGE HAD BEEN MADE INTO A BEDROOM FOR THEM. SADLY IT WAS TOO AIRTIGHT.IN 1963 AFTERCOMING HOME FROM A HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL GAME[THEY WERE IN THEIR TEENS THEN] THEY CUT THE GAS HEATER UP AS IT WAS A COLD NIGHT. THEY DIED OF CARBON MONOXIDE POISIONING.

 I WAS ABOUT TEN WHEN IT HAPPENED AND THIS BEING A SMALL TOWN ALL KNEW WHAT HAD HAPPENED.VERY SAD!!!I KNEW THEM,BUT ONLY BY SIGHT AS THEY WENT TO SCHOOL WITH MY OLDER BROTHER.

 I KNOW THE MURREY CARS ARE GOOD ONES BUT DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS ONE OR NOT.IT HAS A "M" ON THE HUB CAPS,SO I WONDER IF THAT MEANT MURREY?

 IT HAS RUST,FRONT END HAS SOME BOTTOM BROKE OFF,A NUT WAS PUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STEERING WHEEL AT ONE TIME. TIRES ORIGINAL,ALL ORIGINAL EXCEPT AS SAID THE NUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STEERING WHEEL AND NOT SURE IF PAINT JOB IS ORIGINAL,BUT THINK IT IS CAUSE OF RUST,THE PAINT IS FADED.

 ANY BODY KNOW BESIDES IF THIS IS A MURREY PEDAL CAR,DOES IT HURT OR HELP TO GIVE IT A GOOD PAINT JOB AND WHAT MAY BE ITS WORTH?

 BEST I CAN TELL FROM EBAY MAYBE $2OO-$500.

 THANKS!!! JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 14, 2010)

Jamie----most buyers of those things ----like them in original condition[]----Fred.


----------



## glass man (Apr 14, 2010)

THANK YOU MUCH!!! MY COUSIN GAVE IT TO HIS SON.I KEEP IT HERE CAUSE HE HAD IT UNDER THE HOUSE AND I SAID BETTER GET IT INSIDE,HE DID NOT HAVE ROOM FOR IT SO...

 WELL HIS SON WAS WATCHING "PICKERS" OR SOME ANTIQUE KINDA SHOW AND THEY FOUND ONE AND THET WENT ON AND ON BOUT HOW MUCH IT WAS WORTH.SHOWS LIKE THAT DON'T GO INTO MUCH WHY IT WAS WORTH WHAT THEY CLAIMED ! YOU KNOW HOW SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS NOTHING BOUT BOTTLES SEES A RARE FLASK ,WHAT EVER .THE PERSON HAS A KILMERS AND THINKS HE WILL GET THE SAME PRICE AS THE FLASK,CAUSE THEY ARE BOTH OLD.

 WELL HE THINKS HE WILL GET BOUT RICH OFF IT IS,BUT ON EBAY THEY ALL GO FOR $200-$500. HIS BEING IN THE SHAPE IT IS IN IT WILL SELL ON THE LOW SIDE.ALSO CAN'T SELL IT TO AN ANTIQUE DEALER CAUSE THEY WON'T GIVE CRAP FOR IT,SO GOTTA FIND A COLLECTOR.NONE AROUND HERE I KNOW OF AND TO SHIP THE THING WOULD BE TOUGH AND EXPENSIVE!

 USED TO GO TO THE DUMP ,GET ALL THE CULLS,PUT THEM IN A 5 GALLON BUCKET,UNWASHED,AND SELL THEM FOR $10 A BUCKET.ONE GUY SAW THE CAR AND OFFERED $60,BUT MY COUSIN WOULD NOT SELL IT FOR THAT...I WOULD HAVE.

 AGAIN I THANK YOU.WISH I COULD FIND OUT IF IT IS A "MURREY". ALL I GOT TO GO BY IS THE "M" ON THE HUB CAPS.

 IF IT WAS MINE THOUGH I WOULD WANT TO KEEP IT AND IT WOULD LOOK SO COOL REPAINTED/REPAIED ETC.  JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have one that I picked up at a yard sale 20+ yrs ago. Blue, what appears to be a '50 Chevy convert, original everything except paint and upholstered seat. Chrome headlights and "windshield" frame. The paint was faded so I painted it. So what, I could care less what a "collector" would pay for it. My kids and grandkids got my 10 bucks back many times in years of fun on that thing. BTW, the correct spelling is Murray.


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2010)

I would say that money wise you have a pretty good pedal car Michael, I have seen a lot of pedal cars and pedal tractors over the years as well as owned quite a few of them for short periods of time , but never have I had or seen a fifty Chevy convertible . I know a fellow that runs a body shop here locally . He has collected and restored pedal cars and tractors for years . Then too , he puts them back into their original color and decals too . The way he does it , I would say it adds to the value of the cars more so than does it depreciate the value of them . They sure are beauties , he has quite a slew of them being he has collected them for a good thirty or more years . If you ever decide to sell yours , do some research as to the value of it before just letting it go .


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not interested in selling the thing, it's more for the enjoyment of our grandchildren and the neighborhood youngsters. It sits in the attic of the garage until warm weather, which in CA is pretty much most of the year.


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2010)

THANKS?[8D]  HEY AT LEAST I LEARNED HOW TO SPELL MURRAY! BE NICE STILL TO KNOW IF THE ONE WITH ME IS A "MURRAY".[&:] JAMIE


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a Murray pedal car for sale out here. I'm guessing this is a newer one than the one you're describing Jamie, because it doesn't look like mid 50's, but rather late 50's or early 60's.  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Apr 18, 2010)

I have the petal tractor and 2 carts that I'll be selling. I'm almost sure it's a Murray. Everyone wants to buy it when I put it out, but they think I'm going to let it go for 25 bucks because it's a yard sale. NO WAY! They walk away saying they know it's worth a lot .[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Jamie,

 There seems to be some serious Murray Pedal Car enthusiasts on the loose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The race. From.

 There's a site to identify yer car @ this place.








These guys are the restorers who made that last one all shiny and new lookin.






 Jamie, you might be interested in where this last image is from.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey way cool surfaceone! [8D]
 We had the red ones once upon a time...
 All the photos we just great to see.
 Even the jazzed up one. lol
 Not only are the pics great but how did you do the links like that?
 [8|]
 I never could figure that out []
 star


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys inspired me to get up in the garage attic and bring out the pedal car. It has been up there gathering dirt and spider webs for nearly 20 yrs. I gave it a quick wash and here it is. The wheels are all original, including the yellow paint, so I painted the steering wheel with some JD yellow we had in the barn. Ii don't know if it's worth restoring, or not. Like I said, it cost me 10 bucks at a garage sale some 25 yrs back. The kids used to tear down the street in it, but they are grown up and one gave me four grandkids. It's time for them to play with it now.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that is pretty. I'm gonna have to get the tractor... May not be a
 Murray but it's really neat! I used to have it on display in the house 
 after the kids grew up.

 one, two, three... []


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2010)

The market place has been full of reproduction models for a good many years now , I hated to see them reproduced . I did buy a reproduction  fire truck for my Grandsons though . I paid 125 bucks for the blasted thing , and they did not hardly ever play with it .


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Back in the '50s, one of my brothers had one called a "Murray-Trac", if I got the name correct. It was a green JD look-alike. One of them also had one that you pushed back and forth with your hands. That one was called an "Irish Mail", I think. That was 50 years ago, so my memory isn't entirely clear.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 20, 2010)

Every year, my HOG chapter went on an a western Wisconsin tour around the 4th of July.  One year we visited Elmer's museum.  He has not only a beautiful classic car museum, but he also has reportedly the largest toy museum including hundreds of pedal cars.  They are all along a shelf lining the upper wall of the car museum.  It was quite a sight, and it was always a wonderful ride out to Fountain City.  I miss it so much.  Link to the museum below.

 http://www.elmersautoandtoymuseum.com/

 If anyone would know the value, it would be him.  And if you have one he doesn't have, he may want it.  He has many dupes that he would sell as well (all stuffed in a bus)


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2010)

> how did you do the links like that?


 
 Hello Star,

 When the little "Link" box pops up, I copy the intended link in the upper box (URL *), erase it in the lower box that says, "URL Name," and replace it with whatever title that suits, and presto-changeo... Hope this works for you, as well.


----------

